# The ultimate test



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So lately my shark has eaten every new addition to my tank so tonight I'm going to add a 5" panther grouper....

See if he survives

Last fish eaten was a 4.5" damsel


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

and this is the guy who's going to be my saltwater guru? ;-)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

No name brand shark is hard to judge ok.....


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice......can't wait to hear what happens to the grouper.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so has the grouper lived?????


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Guess it will depends on who get a bigger mouth and sharper teeth. My rudimentary fish theory


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So he's still alive and seems quite at home, I think he likes the upgrade from 72g to 300g


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, reminds me of the stories I heard about my parents teaching me how to swim as a baby, just throw me in and see what happens. lmao!!!

Hope your grouper makes it!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Grouper is still alive and doing well, I think the trick was to feed the sharks before I put new fish in


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good to hear the grouper is doing good.....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> No name brand shark is hard to judge ok.....


Didn't know sharks had name brands to begin with, lol!!

I am quite surprised the shark at a 4.5" damsel how big is this thing?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't pick a name so that's his name haha

He's approx 27"


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Got a pic of the shark by any chance? Do you know what type it is?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

White spot bamboo, there's 2 of em in the tank

Also I've got a medium sized coral cat shark


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shark


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Very cool! Do you find it is active during the day?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty expensive live food! why not use feeder comets?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't feed live on purpose.... And I won't give my fish goldfish either

The sharks arnt very active during the day but they move around quite a bit when the lights go out


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Update: haven't seen the grouper all day, could be hiding but I doubt it


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. maybe they are missing the chase of live food. nice tank bye the way. what was that you fed, i would guess about half a salmon lol. how much does that tank cost to feed ? Cheers


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Just chunks of salmon I just feed them until they stop eating, depending on what I feed it averages around 10$ a month


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> Just chunks of salmon I just feed them until they stop eating, depending on what I feed it averages around 10$ a month


Oh, that's not to bad at all. Cheers


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cool, I love how you hand feed them.


----------

